# Quorum Corona Cigar Review - Not Bad for the Price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar start off mild-medium where I notice flavours such as wood and nuts with a certain sweet creaminess which is, for the price of this cigar...

Read the full review here: Quorum Corona Cigar Review - Not Bad for the Price


----------

